# en laisse



## Marlluna

Hola a todos.
Tengo un problema de traducción con la expresión "en laisse". Se trata de un juego: el del "furet" y lo explica así: "Un meneur de jeu "tient le furet en laisse", c'est à dire, qu'il désigne l'élève qui doit dire le terme suivant: contrairement aux étapes précédentes, on ne peut pas se "préparer", puisque l'ordre des orateurs n'est pas déterminé à l'avance".

Yo lo que entiendo es que el director de juego decide cuándo interviene un niño u otro. ¿Sería algo así como tener la sartén por el mango?

Gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Paquita

"tenir un chien en laisse " es haberle atado la correa alrededor del cuello y no dejarlo ir suelto...


----------



## Marlluna

Ya conocía esa expresión. Supongo que aquí la utilizan porque el niño no puede participar a su antojo, sino cuando se lo indica el director del juego. Pero, ¿por qué utiliza al furet?


----------



## Paquita

Imagino que se refiere a *** (con la música o *** = te indican el juego)


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, supongo que es ese, aunque no lo dicen. Pero como en la canción "corre y corre" y aquí hace alusión a llevarlo atado, puede tratarse de eso. Muchas gracias, Paquit&.


----------



## leketje

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir comment on peut traduire " Quinze heures par jours le corps en laisse "
" Quince horas al dia el cuerpo a destajo "
C'est de la chanson de J. Brel " Jaurès ".
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour
  La « *laisse* »  est la « correa » avec laquelle on attache un chien.
  Ici, « en laisse » peut se comprendre comme « attaché, soumis » à un travail pénible et très contraignant  ou même attaché à une machine , réduisant l'homme à l'état d'esclave.

  Je pense que « ensogado » ou « trabado » pourrait ici rendre le sens de l’expression française.

  Bonne soirée.

  Josiane


----------



## leketje

Merci Josiane, 
mais je croi que la traduction que j'ai fait peut servir :
"Quince horas al dia el cuerpo a destajo"

Merci et bonsoir.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No estoy de acuerdo con esta traducción en contradicción tanto con la letra como con el espíritu de la canción y del mensaje de Brel.

Uno bien puede trabajar a destajo por voluntad propia o por su cuenta.


> Oui, notre Monsieur oui notre bon Maître


Indica claramente que alguien los tiene amarrado.

Solo mi opinión.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Encadenado* es otra opción.


----------



## leketje

Yo creo que aquí la palabra " destajo " puede describir el significado que le quisó dar Brel.

Quinze heures par jour le corps en laisse
Laissent au visaje un teint de cendres

Quince horas al dia el cuerpo a destajo
Dejan en la cara un tinte encenizado

salut.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

leketje said:


> Yo creo que aquí la palabra " destajo " puede describir el significado que le quisó dar Brel.


 
Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con tu propuesta y coincido totalmente con lo que se ha indicado antes pero, además, decir en español _cuerpo a destajo_ tiene unas connotaciones... digamos... dudosas. 




> A destajo: 1. loc. adv. Dicho de tomar o de dar una obra: Ajustada en cierta cantidad, por un tanto.


 
Se habla de trabajo a destajo, obra a destajo, pago a destajo ¿Pero el cuerpo?


----------



## Pohana

leketje said:


> Yo creo que aquí la palabra " destajo " puede describir el significado que le quisóo dar Brel.



Bonsoir:

 Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con la palabra "destajo", trabajar a destajo da una cierta libertad, "tenir qqn (un chien par exemple) en laisse" significa tenerlo amarrado y por tanto sometido de algún modo.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Pohana

Athos de Tracia said:


> decir en español _cuerpo a destajo_ tiene unas connotaciones... digamos... dudosas.
> 
> Se habla de trabajo a destajo, obra a destajo, pago a destajo ¿Pero el cuerpo?



Pues si, es una connotación dudosa....


----------



## narrosse

"cuerpo a destajo" no significa nada en mi opinión, coincido con las sugerencias que te han hecho.

Es verdad que "a destajo" puede tener una connotación menos 'positiva' que la del simple trabajo a tanto alzado; puede indicar que se hace algo deprisa y corriendo para terminar cuanto antes [total te van a pagar lo mismo...], pero siempre sería asociado a un verbo (trabajar/pintar/escribir/etc.) y no a un sustantivo como "cuerpo".

Saludos.


----------



## leketje

Quinze heures par jour le corps en laisse
laissent au visage un teint de cendres

Quince horas al dia el cuerpo a destajo
Dejan en la cara un tinte encenizado

Yo sigo apostando por esta traducción, es que Brel es Brel, no es posible encasillarle, él creaba su propio vocabulario " Argot Brélien ".

Agradecería otras posibles traducciones.

Gracias a todos soy nuevo por aquí y estoy encantado, hasta luego.


----------



## Pohana

leketje said:


> Quinze heures par jour le corps en laisse
> laissent au visage un teint de cendres



Mais t'es pas possible, toi !!!  hé hé hé

Quince horas al día del cuerpo domado/ceñido 
*** Ya fuera del asunto de este hilo, norma 2
Gévy (moderadora)

STP, _a destajo_ n'a rien à voir avec.......

À +
Pohana


----------



## Pinairun

Habría que preguntárselo a nuestros (bis)abuelos. ¡Claro que muchos trabajaban quince (y más) horas diarias, y a destajo!
Como para no ser viejo antes de tiempo y tener mal color...
La canción de Brel no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Supongo que leketje ya ha tomado su decisión pero acabo de recordar una expresión que (según mi hulmide opinión, reflejaría mejor la imagen de dependencia querida por el grand Jacques:
- con el dogal puesto / con el dogal al cuello

Solo mi opinión.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Supongo que leketje ya ha tomado su decisión pero acabo de recordar una expresión que (según mi hulmide opinión, reflejaría mejor la imagen de dependencia querida por el grand Jacques:
> - con el dogal puesto / con el dogal al cuello
> 
> Solo mi opinión.
> Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pohana

Cintia&Martine said:


> - con el dogal puesto / con el dogal al cuello



Si es cierto  , en Venezuela decíamos con la soga al cuello.

À +
Pohana


----------

